# Neu im Havelland



## Orfy (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde!
Vor einem Jahr sind meine Frau und ich aus dem jahrzehntelangen bayrischen Exil nach Berlin zurückgekehrt. Es dauerte lange, bis das Haus unseren Wünschen entsprechend umgebaut war.
Dann haben die Handwerker das Schlachtfeld verlassen, und wir konnten mit Hilfe eines befreundeten Nachbarn einen Teich anlegen.
Mit der Größe von ca 6x8m ist er kleiner als unsere vorigen beiden Teiche in Bayern, und wir haben entsprechend wenig Fische eingesetzt. Keine Kois mehr, weil die ja viel Platz zum Schwimmen brauchen.
Jetzt haben wir einen silberfarbenen und zwei rote Goldfische, drei schwarz-rote Schleierschwänze, und seit heute mittag sechs junge Goldorfen. Eigentlich wollte ich wieder __ Moderlieschen, doch sind die nirgends in der Umgebung zu kriegen.
Die kleinen Orfen haben heute nachmittag durch den Wolkenbruch wohl einen Schock erlitten. Sie kannten doch bisher nur das glasklare Wasser ihres Tanks unter immer gleichbleibendem hellem Licht. Und nun wurden sie auf einmal in der neuen, viel größeren Wasserwelt mit zusätzlichem Wasser von oben bombardiert. Die drei Goldfische nutzten übrigen das größte Blatt der Seerose sozusagen als Regenschirm.
Gruß!
Orfy


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hallo Orfy!

Herzlich wiillkommen im Forum und willkommen zurück daheim!
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Teich und Deinen Fischchen!
Und nicht vergessen: die Gemeinde will Fotos gucken, also immer schön knipsen!
liebe Grüße aus dem Havelland
Ina


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hey Orfy,

herzlich Willkommen 

Hab auch mal paar Jahre im HVL gewohnt, genau in Falkensee ... war ne schöne Zeit.

Zeig doch mal bitte paar Bildchen von Deinem Teich 

Mandy


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

und ich wohne im havelland...wo lebst du?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Jetzt hab ich doch mal in sein Profil geschaut .... Orfy wohnt in 14612 ... und das ist nur Falkensee 

Na brat mir doch einer nen Storch 

Mandy


----------



## Orfy (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Ja, Falkensee ist richtig. Und ein Foto versuch ich reinzustellen, sobald es mal aufhört zu schütten.
Gruß!
Orfy


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Wieso ... regnets bei Dir am Computer ´... 
Ich hab immer paar Bilder auf der Festplatte.

Mandy


----------



## Orfy (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Den Teich kann man jetzt sehen nach Anklick von user album.
Gruß!
Orfy


----------



## Gunnar (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hallo Orfy.
Auch aus Kyritz ein herzlich Willkommen!!!
Falkensee ist nicht weit von uns entfert.
Dein Teich gefällt...und wenn du immer noch __ Moderlieschen suchst, können wir dir helfen... haben jede Menge davon abzugeben-PN reicht!
...was machst du mit dem toll aussehenden Holzbalken in dem Bild???


----------



## Orfy (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hallo Gunnar, haben uns Dein Bildmaterial angesehen und sind einigermaßen sprachlos angesichts des Paradieses, welches Du da geschaffen hast. Euer Teich ist ja größer als unser ganzes Grundstück. Wir konnten nur einen Weiher von ca. 6x8m anlegen, wobei uns ein befreundeter Nachbar geholfen hat. Er hat drei Teiche, wovon der größte ca 25x10m ist. Da schwimmen eine Menge große Kois, aber auch alle möglichen anderen Fische. Der Holzbogen war übrig, als wir einen Carport versetzt haben. Das gibt dem ganzen eine gewisse japanische Ästhetik.
Meinen ersten Teich habe ich vor mehr als dreißig Jahren am Rande eines Dorfes in der Holledau angelegt. Da hatte ich auch genügend Platz. Habe damals viele Fehler gemacht, aus denen ich aber gelernt habe. Dann sind wir ins Voralpenland umgezogen. Auf dem Grundstück war ein sumpfig verlandetes Gewässer, welches ich restaurieren durfte. Für Kois war es zu klein. Darum habe ich zehn __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt, welche sich ja blitzartig vermehren. Und sie werden genau so zahm wie Kois und fressen aus der Hand.
Unser neuer Teich ist ja erst wenige Wochen alt und doch schon voller Leben. Kleine __ Frösche, viele kleine und große __ Libellen et.cet.
Dein Angebot betr. Moderlieschen würde ich sehr gern annehmen und außerdem auch etwas wissen wollen betr. Skimmer und Schlammsauger. 
Darüber hinaus denke ich seit einem halben Jahrhundert, wenn ich Kyritz an der Knatter lese oder höre, daß ich das unbedingt mal anschauen müßte. Jetzt hätte ich einen zusätzlichen Anlass. Sobald sich die Großwetterlage bessert,würden wir uns gern auf den Weg machen und euch besuchen.
Inzwischen Herzlichen Gruß!
Fred&Caroline


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hallo Fred,

auch von mir ein Welcom hier im Forum, eine nette kleine Anlage die Du da hast... gerfällt mir ... 

aus dem Rheinland...


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hey Fred,

hübscher Teich 
Haste noch mehr Bildchen, als nur das eine 

Mandy


----------



## Orfy (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

Hi Mandy! Wenn ich  etwas mehr Zeit habe, mach ich noch ein paar Fotos, und wenn die Sonne mal wieder scheint. Momentan sind wir mit restlichen Bauarbeiten am Haus und anderen Dingen noch sehr beschäftigt.
Gruß!
Fred


----------



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neu im Havelland*

...Hallo Fred, du hast ne PN...


----------



## Stine007 (19. Aug. 2015)

Zwar etwas Spät ... aber Grüße von "nebenan" aus Werder


----------

